# Looking for info on a breeder...



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I have been checking out WL GSD breeders because I am looking to purchase a dog within the next 18 months or so[you can never start to soon]! I have seen Marlene Wiggins post a lot of dogs for sale on FB lately and I really like the looks of them. However, I am a little wary at the volume of dogs being produced, amongst other things. So I was wondering if anyone has worked with this breeder and can give me some information as per the board rules. 

Please delete this post if it is not allowed. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya know...the WDC is in Michigan in May. Why don't you go there and watch some dogs and make some contacts?

A google search on this person wasn't promising. If you want a working line, find the breeders that are working their dogs.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a pup from here and couldn't be happier!

Wendelin Farm

https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! I will definitely be attending the WDC this May...I often get so excited to get a pup, I forget the whole patience thing, lol! And I agree, the Wendelin Farm pups look beautiful!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Christina is a wealth of knowledge! I am very happy with my boy! Ton of drive! He's taking to Texas just fine!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen 4 or 5 puppies recently from Marlene and they all show excellent potential for IPO though that doesn't seem to be her main interest or target market. Also have seen one of her breeding males, Torr Opavia Hof. Whether or not her dogs are suitable may depend a lot on your goals and your level of experience. 

Going to the WDC is a very good idea.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Of course in MI you have Wildhaus Kennels west of Ann Arbor. They would be worth checking out. 
(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks! I have been looking @ Chris Wild's website! Wow the amount of knowledge and info! 



> Christina is a wealth of knowledge! I am very happy with my boy! Ton of drive! He's taking to Texas just fine!


 That is awesome!


----------

